# Newly dx Hyperthyroid



## ancfun (Oct 15, 2012)

Had a hysterectomy in August. Started struggling with lots of symptoms that I assumed were from estrogen problems.

GP did some bw for thyroid. Called me back because my tsh indicated hyperthyroidism. Went back for a full panel. Also awaiting results from today's ultrasound.

I don't have a whole lot of lab info but here's what I have:

Tsh: 0 LOW
T3: 6 (high range is 4.2) HIGH
T4: 1.05 (don't know range, dr said normal)
Antibodies were negative

I'm already on a beta blocker at night for high Bp (take a diff pill in the a.m. also).

Will be doubling beta blocker for racing pulse and palpitations. Starting Tapazole tonight. Dose is 1/2 of a 5mg pill.

Dr is thinking thyroiditis at this point and I'm supposed to go back in about 3 weeks for a recheck.

Symptoms are many of the typical symptoms. The one thing I haven't had, is weight loss.

Any thoughts? I know it's limited info. Sorry about that. Thanks for reading.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Can you check your labs and see if they ran the "Free" T-3 and T-4.

Based on the range you shared I think they did for the 3.

Your FT-4 is likely low range, while still in range it's low range which is likely why they are treating you with such a low dose.

You also need to have a TSI and a TPO antibodies test run.


----------



## ancfun (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback. I'll see about getting a full copy of the report.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

ancfun said:


> Had a hysterectomy in August. Started struggling with lots of symptoms that I assumed were from estrogen problems.
> 
> GP did some bw for thyroid. Called me back because my tsh indicated hyperthyroidism. Went back for a full panel. Also awaiting results from today's ultrasound.
> 
> ...


Goodness sakes; you are hyperthyroid for sure!

What antibodies were negative?

Has your doc run these tests?

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

Trab
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17684583

TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

Very glad you got an ultra-sound; that is a huge plus! Will you please let us know the results of that?


----------



## ancfun (Oct 15, 2012)

I should hear tomorrow or Thurs at the latest. I'll be sure to ask what tests were run. It's be so much easier if I could view them on my patient portal. That thing is good for nothing as the only thing it tells me, is my prescription status. Lol. I'll update as I find out. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## ancfun (Oct 15, 2012)

Still haven't talked to dr. Did get word that u/s was normal with cysts that appeared benign.


----------

